# Rhino Rush



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Rhino rush... dose it work?

LR rush work but can u do it with rhinos? A couple of LR are a huge point sink in a medium sized points game... sure they will get you there more of the time and you can assault after disembarking but cant u do that job with skilled use of a rhino?

Move fast, pop smoke and get that 6+ cover save then disembarking and move/shoot/assault next turn.

Just wondering what if your playing objectives. Has anyone tried placing all your objectives on the other side? Having all the objectives on one side and then rhino rushing could crush a lot of armies?

For the same point off a LR you can take another 8 zerkers in a rhino.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

you're kind of just asking if CSM are good at assault. yes they are. rhino rush (which really doesn't mean anything more than just moving into assault range) works because CSM in assault works. The only trick is it takes one turn longer to assault than with raiders because they lack the assault vehicle rule. but it doesn't matter that much just ask any World eater player how well it does

also smoke grants a 4+ not a 6+ cover save


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

It works... ish. If your opponent is meched up or has any real mobility it's gonna fall flat. BA jumpers or a Bike list is going to mock you excessively by moving away and demeching you one bawks at a time.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I dunno about BA jumpers but bike lists are excessively rare in my experience. I play a BT Rhino Rush army and I've had a lot of success with it. Including against other mech armies, most of them just can't beat me in assault and I try and pin them against their table edge. Allowing no escape from my BT squads of doom :laugh:. Can be very dependant on luck at times though


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is how you make BT or bike lists look stupid with CSM.
step 1) Buy rhino's
Step 2) Buy lash users.
Step 3) Buy as many long range template/plasma/melta as you can.

The logic is that disembarking from a rhino is more for shooting then assaulting. Move 12 jump out shoot 12 = suck it biker loyalists. Same hows true for jump armies, just don't play with more then six large peaces of terrain.

Remember bikes/jump packs are not cheap, so even with all those rhino's, and special weapons you should have the same number of models as your opponent. You may even want to disembark a large squad with icon of chaos glory as a tar pit unit to sucker him into a drawn out assault so you can then disembark and assault his squad with 2-3 squads.

Here is a fun example of the logic behind this kind of counter. Last time I fought a marine biker list I moved my rhino's in a V with the front one moving side ways then poping smoke while obscuring the other two rhinos' with a lash prince in back with a 4+ cover save. The loyalist player thinking he was clever moved side ways splitting his force to two sides 15 bikes on each. he managed to pop the two rhinos, but stayed out of assault range because the rest of my army would be in assault range if he targeted the exposed squads. Next turn the 2 rhino's of chosen hidden way in back moved up disembarked on the far left, and killed 8 bikes in a plasma volley, then the other two squad moved, up and blasted the remaining 7 biker marines...blah bhlag he lost horribly blah. Needless to say the trick is to keep your force close together, since bikes, and assault marines typically suck for ranged weapons you can theoretically let his overpriced marines get the charge, and still win if you play it right.

Things to consider if you go for the slow death cube formation of advancing behind a 100 point rhino wall to objectives. 1) 10 power weapon terminators with mark of slaanesh at the back of the formation. 2) 20 man CSM tarpit in center of formation to draw assaults. ect I don't use this formation, but it sure would be like hitting a brick wall for a solid biker/jump army.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

It works if your opponent is spread out. If your opponent is bunched together they might have enough fire support to wipe all the main assault troops out. 

I had this happen with my witchhunters, someone playing a marine army rhino rushed forward towards my clumped together line. But between all my firepower and burning through pretty much all of my faith points, I gunned down about 3/4 of his army, it was not pretty.


----------



## ufoturtle081 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like a Rhino rush could be effective, but I would make sure you have some fire support to take out those units that have a real good chance of taking out your transports and leaving you foot-slogging. Maybe one or two decked out devastator squads or some ordanance to pin units.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

The rhino rush is very useful, i use it oftern with my Khorne zerkers list, I have found that the enemy dosent have enough fire power to deal with ALL the rhinos in a single turn, i am more than likly to get 2 or 3 into combat and start ripping him to shreds. Always use smoke launchers to get the cover save and use terrain effectivly and you should on to a winning combination. In theory you will need lots of them to work and plenty of heavy support to help them get up close with minimal harm. Oblits work well for this or Havocs.

Hope i have of some help.


----------

